# My Neighbour's got a Testarossa in his drive!



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

A Ferrari Testarossa has appeared in my neighbours, driveway  , i don't really know the guy but i know he's not loaded, just got me wondering what sort of money you'd have to spend for one of those?

I have no idea of the age except it's a modern one, it's red & sounds lovely!


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Â£30k should get you one. Dated and tasteless.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

r1 said:


> Â£30k should get you one. Dated and tasteless.


That would figure, he's just sold his powerboat (he used to race) but he drives a A class merc for everyday use. :?

I have to say the Ferrari still looks nice in the flesh tho', big motor for your money, I remember when they came out people were buying them new & selling them for a profit!!


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

r1 said:


> Â£30k should get you one. Dated and tasteless.


....... if he's not loaded he will be in for a shock when he takes it
for a cambelt service! 
And the m.p.g. figure is probably only a little better than an RS6 :wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Go outside and get some pics for us.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Saw a two owner with 37k on the clock under the hammer at Blackbushe for Â£26k with all papersearlier this year.


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Chap next door but one has a 348 - quite funny, he has to remove the roof to get out of the car once he has it in the garage!!!!!!


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

ronin said:


> Saw a two owner with 37k on the clock under the hammer at Blackbushe for Â£26k with all papersearlier this year.


Wow! now thats depreciation for you.


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

i don't really know the guy

Is it not time to go and introduce your self ?

Try something like "Hi I'm digimeisTTer, your favorite neighbour, throw me the keys while i take it for a spin"

Well it would break the ice, at least :roll


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

fastasflip said:


> i don't really know the guy
> 
> Is it not time to go and introduce your self ?
> 
> ...


But only if you are prepared to offer him a spin the TT in return. :evil:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

StuarTT said:


> But only if you are prepared to offer him a spin the TT in return. :evil:


More than happy to oblige, but we don't really talk, he used to tow his powerboat with this bloody great American pickup with a V8 in it.

As he lives behind me he used to park it on the road next to my house, anyway he started it up one Sat morning at 6:00am and left it running to warm up - i opened the window and gave him a bollocking for being noisy, we haven't spoken since so i don't think he'd be too accommodating.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Is he this cool? - 8)


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

No, he's bald! (no offence intended at the follically challenged) just him!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Had a white one with white leather as a company car in Kuwait, in 1983 it was the sexiest rear on anything (car or human !  )


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Had a white one with white leather as a company car in Kuwait, in 1983 it was the sexiest rear on anything (car or human !  )


Poorly paid job then :roll:


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

ronin said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > Had a white one with white leather as a company car in Kuwait, in 1983 it was the sexiest rear on anything (car or human !  )
> ...


must be hard been a pimp in kuwait


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Wow John!  , I'd have stayed! or accepted it as severence! still looks good IMHO, not that i'd buy one, more of a Countache man myself, drove one once.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

kingcutter said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > TTotal said:
> ...


No .... Probably a Clairvoyant ....
They were introduced at the Autumn 1984 Paris Motor Show  
(according to the Ferrari Owner's Club Register)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

If you want to drop a note to H.E.Sheikh Fahad Duaij Salman Al-Sabah, P.O.Box 26777, Safat, Kuwait - the guy I was working for, a member of Kuwait's ruling family to clarify this you are most welcome.

He was one of the World's biggest car nuts, he just had to have the 1st of any new car , no matter what the cost. I regularly had to import a car pronto before the local dealer had one.

One time I looked we had 93 cars in his airconditioned garage.

Stutz Black Hawk with everything gold plated was the worst, a mini moke with 16 armalite rifles mounted on the bonnet was the funniest, the Maserati BiTurbo was the dullest looking but stinking quick(at the time) several Official Pace Cars from Race circuits, a Bentley Turbo that used to beat anything off the lights , about 20 odd Mercs including a Pullman and a 1000 SEC, plus many exotics I have long forgotten about.Maseratis Lambos,DeLorean(s) Rollers,DeTomaso , Porsche(ssss)

Scariest beast was a 21foot Sleekcraft SST, (BOAT) it had a blue printed 850 HP double torbo Gale Banks motor linked to a jet - AWESOME, he used to drive it with a joint in one hand and a auto rifle in the other chasing sea birds at speeds in excess of 100 mph, how he escaped death I will never know. Guess he is now........ :?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

John,

If I was you, I would leave the sailing magazine and go back to Kuwait.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Scariest beast was a 21foot Sleekcraft SST, (BOAT) it had a blue printed 850 HP double torbo Gale Banks motor linked to a jet - AWESOME, he used to drive it with a joint in one hand and a auto rifle in the other chasing sea birds at speeds in excess of 100 mph, how he escaped death I will never know. Guess he is now........ :?


Dude. 8)


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Scariest beast was a 21foot Sleekcraft SST, (BOAT) it had a blue printed 850 HP double torbo Gale Banks motor linked to a jet - AWESOME, he used to drive it with a joint in one hand and a auto rifle in the other chasing sea birds at speeds in excess of 100 mph, how he escaped death I will never know. Guess he is now........ :?


Hunter S Thompson, but with money 8)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)




----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

TTotal said:


> He was one of the World's biggest car nuts, he just had to have the 1st of any new car , no matter what the cost. I regularly had to import a car pronto before the local dealer had one.


After your very long reply I felt I should check up on what I said. Are you sure you mean 1983?
Not only was it not introduced until the Autumn Paris show in 1984 but most sources that I have seen, say that manufacture and sales
didn't start until 1985.
568 were made that year starting close to chassis No. 56000.
I'm only quoting every Ferrari source I could easily find!


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

Kam's brother has a Testarossa, I think he said it was for sale. Might be a good idea to send him a PM and see if its still up for grabs..


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

HighTT said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > He was one of the World's biggest car nuts, he just had to have the 1st of any new car , no matter what the cost. I regularly had to import a car pronto before the local dealer had one.
> ...


Does it really matter, I'm sure TTotal isn't lying...after all why would you?


----------

